# How long does Clexane stay in system?



## Seven

Hi,

Do you know how long Clexane stays in your system for.  I need to have some blood tests but dont want the clexane to alter the result.

I have been off it for 36 hours now.

Thanks

K


----------



## mazv

Hi K,

Clexane will still have an effect for about 24 hours, but should wear off after that so it wouldn't interfere with your tests if you've been off it this long already.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

